# PayPal Mistakenly Credits Delaware Man’s Account with $92 Quadrillion Dollars



## Epidrive

http://hothardware.com/News/PayPal-Mistakenly-Credits-Delaware-Mans-Account-with-92-Quadrillion-Dollars/


The guy planned to pay the national debt (a mere $16.7 trillion currently) and then acquire the Phillies baseball team, assuming he could negotiate "a great price."


Dream on! Lol


----------



## D. Strout

I'm sure it was quickly resolved, but couldn't he have at least pulled a million or two out to a bank account? Very curious how the exact sequence of events went down.


----------



## MannDude

$92,000,000,000,000,000,000

I had to look up how many zeroes that'd be.

Imagine your heart almost exploding when logging into your paypal account and seeing that number... Withdrawal to bank account immediately...


----------



## HalfEatenPie

I'm pretty sure even if he tried to pull out a million or two it'd get caught up.  I mean it takes a few days (from my understanding) for Paypal funds to be transferred to bank accounts and even then it goes through scrutiny.


----------



## Epidrive

Wouldn't mind having a 0.00001% of it lol


----------



## MannDude

I'm just really curious how it happened. I mean, why the number, "$92,233,720,368,547,800", because certainly thats much much more than the total amount of money stored in PayPal. How did the glitch burp out that number? We'll probably never know.


----------



## Epidrive

The CEO might have fallen asleep in front of the computer > accidentally banged his head to the keyboard which generated that amount of money > and then bam, the lucky "enter" was aswell accidentally hit.


----------



## D. Strout

FrapHost said:


> The CEO might have fallen asleep in front of the computer > accidentally banged his head to the keyboard which generated that amount of money > and then bam, the lucky "enter" was aswell accidentally hit.


Movie idea! The opening scene starts with a generic "new e-mail" sound. The scene fades in to a desk with a nameplate showing that this is the CEO of PayPal. He wakes up when he hears the new e-mail sound, and sees what he's done. First line out of his mouth: "ShitShitShitShit!!!!"

Next scene starts similarly, but it's Average Joe User from Delaware checking his new e-mail and seeing the transfer notice. He withdraws it immediately and the rest of the movie is him on yachts with strippers.


----------



## Epidrive

Good one lol, and its 'based on a true story" haha


----------



## MannDude

D. Strout said:


> He withdraws it immediately and the rest of the movie is him on yachts with strippers.


You could build a yacht _out of  _strippers for that amount. The ugly ones go at the bottom of the yacht, where they will drown but remain buoyant. Then you sail to your private island made of brand new MRI machines that you just dump in the ocean (because MRI machines are expensive) and chill.


----------



## Epidrive

And @manndude i just found the answer for ya. It was said to be a programming error on Paypal's end. The max value of a signed 64 bit integer is 9.223372036854776e18.


----------



## D. Strout

You know what? Forget the private island and the strippers, I'd just buy out the world. The GWP (gross world product) is _only_ in the trillions. I'd take a couple for that price


----------



## Magiobiwan

Buy ALL the VPSes. Hell, buy the Internet!


----------



## shawn_ky

Sounds like a beauty pageant answer... I'd end world hunger and poverty... No child left behind...


----------



## Ruchirablog

MannDude said:


> Then you sail to your private island made of brand new MRI machines that you just dump in the ocean (because MRI machines are expensive) and chill.


I like I like


----------



## ihatetonyy

With that much money, I'd buy a Mac. Maybe there'd be enough left over for a Cinema Display.


----------



## sv01

too much zero there. I'm blind


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

Lucky bugger


----------



## anyNode

FrapHost said:


> http://hothardware.com/News/PayPal-Mistakenly-Credits-Delaware-Mans-Account-with-92-Quadrillion-Dollars/
> 
> The guy planned to pay the national debt (a mere $16.7 trillion currently) and then acquire the Phillies baseball team, assuming he could negotiate "a great price."
> 
> Dream on! Lol


Would've probably had a hard attack if I woke up to this.


----------



## H4G

Well then, read this.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-06-11/german-banker-falls-asleep-on-keyboard-transfers-millions/4745042


----------



## DalComp

My father encountered a similar experience few years ago, with local bank though. He saw extra IDR 1.000.000.000 (~ $100.000) on his account, but disappear few minutes later.


----------



## Jade

Haha, that's awesome. I read that on yahoo yesterday, that guy must of been so happy :lol:


----------



## fapvps

What would be the point of getting all happy and excited over such an obvious error? It is not like it is your money and no one would notice such a mistake and correct it.


----------



## notFound

fapvps said:


> What would be the point of getting all happy and excited over such an obvious error? It is not like it is your money and no one would notice such a mistake and correct it.


Definately something to fap over, even if it's not your money. ;p


----------



## Damian

I did banking systems for a short while! It's shocking how many errors occur on a continual basis.


----------



## mikho

There was a bank manager in Sweden who did something like that some 20-30 years ago.


He transfered money of his customers account to his own accounts in someother country on the other side of the globe for an hour or so, then transferred it back again.


All to collect the interest that was calculated once at midnight.


Made some good money before it was noticed and he was fired. Remebering reading about it in the local newspapers back then.


----------



## Coastercraze

Pretty sure this guy had a negative balance. There's a - in front of that total.


----------



## kaniini

HalfEatenPie said:


> I'm pretty sure even if he tried to pull out a million or two it'd get caught up.  I mean it takes a few days (from my understanding) for Paypal funds to be transferred to bank accounts and even then it goes through scrutiny.


ACH batch transfer programs are always prepared by hand.  And, you don't want to know what happens when one of the receiving banks disagrees with the batch.  They have to redo the entire batch and resubmit...


----------

